# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  SOS αυγά ζεμπράκια.

## Zebra Finch1

παιδια τα ζεμπρακια μου εχουν 6 αυγα απο τα οποια τα 3 ειναι γονιμα.κλωσσουν κανονικα μεχρι που σημερα πριν λιγο τρομαξαν απο κατι και βγηκαν απο τη φωλια και κοιμουνται εξω.τωρα το συνειδητοποιησα και επιασα τα αυγα αλλα μου φαινονται δροσερα.τους αφησα φως ανοιχτο μηπως ξαναμπουνε....αν δεν μπουν μπορω να κανω κατι???να τα βαλω σε φωλια και να τα σκεπασω με νημα διπλα σε καλοριφερ ας πουμε???αλλα θελουν γυρισμα καθε ποση ωρα???λετε να τα εχασα???
καθε απαντηση δεκτη...
ευχαριστω

----------


## Zebra Finch1

παιδια πειτε μου τι μπορω να κανω...οι γονεισ φαινεται να αδιαφορουν δεν εχουν μπει τοση ωρα...ειναι κριμα να χασω τα αυγα...σε 4 με 7 μερες εκκολαπτονται...μπορω με οωσκοπηση να καταλαβω αν το εμβρυο ειναι νεκρο???

----------


## jk21

ισως με δυνατο φακο να δεις την καρδια να χτυπα 

αν και θα σου ελεγα να τα αφησεις για να κατσουνε το πρωι γιατι εχει ξανασυμβει να μεινουν βραδυ σε γνωστους μου και τελικα να μην διακοπει η εκολλαψη (δεν κανει και κρυο ) αν θες βαλε ενα μπωλ με νερο και διπλα ενα μπωλ με τα αυγα μεσα σε βαμβακι (πανω κατω ) και μια λαμπα να τα ζεσταινει .Αλλα δεν ξερω αν πετυχεις τοπικα 38 βαθμους πανω κατω και υγρασια γυρω στο 55 % - 65 %

----------


## Zebra Finch1

αρχικα ευχαριστω για την ανταποκριση.ειναι η πρωτη φορα που θα εβγαζα μικρα οποτε δεν ξερω πολλα πραγματα.το μονο που ξερω ειναι πως αν δεν τα κλωσσουν για 1 ωρα τα αυγα χαλανε.και σιγουρα εχει περασει μια ωρα.βασικα εχει αερα και τα εχω σε μπαλκονι και τα επιασα και ειναι δροσερα.την φωλια την εχω γενικα καλυμενη, το πισω μεροσ που ειναι για δικη μασ προσβαση, με ναιλον για τον αερα και απο πανω καλυπτει ολη τη φωλια μια πετσετα.οι γονεις τωρα κοιμουνται εξω.πριν που εκανα μια βιαστικη οωσκοπηση ειδα το μισο και λιγοτερο αυγο γεματο με μια κοκκινη μαζα.αλλα δεν προσεξα για καρδια.εσεις τι μου προτεινετε?να τα αφησω ετσι η να τα βαλω μεσα?αν τα βαλω μεσα δεν θελουν περιστροφεσ τα αυγα καθε λιγο?

----------


## jk21

το αυγο που λες ,αν ειναι στην 10η μερα εκολλαψης ,εχει σταματησει απο μερες .αν ειναι στην 6η ,μαλλον ειναι οκ ,αν ειναι κοκκινο και οχι πιο σκουρο .Μην το πειραζεις 


οσο πιο νωρις ,τοσο πιο επικινδυνη η διακοπη της εκολλαψης .οσο πιο κοντα στην εκολλαψη ,τοσο πιο ακινδυνο να μεινουν καποιες ωρες χωρις κλωσσημα .Το 1 ωρα ισχυει τις πρωτες μερες .Πολλα παιζουν ρολο ... η θερμοκρασια στην ατμοσφαιρα σιγουρα ειναι ενα απο αυτα

ευχομαι το πρωι να καθησουν .αν τα παρεις δεν θα τα καταφερεις .αστα ωστε να κατσουν το πρωι .αν δεν τα δουνε ,μετα μπορει να μην κατσουν αν τα βαλεις την ημερα  πισω

----------


## Zebra Finch1

καλημερα!δεν το γνωριζα αυτο με τις μερες.λοιπον η γεννα με το 1ο αυγο εχει ξεκινησει απο τις 16/5 και το 6ο ηρθε στισ 21/5.αυτα πρεπει να αρχισαν το κλωσσημα απο τισ 19 μαλλον 20 σιγουρα του μηνα.αρα στισ 2-3 ιουνιου και μετα θα πρεπει να βγαινουν.αρα τα μικρα ειναι 6-8ημερων τωρα.ευτυχως η θυληκια μπηκε και κλωσσαει.αλλα αμφιβαλλω αν επεζησαν απο ολο το βραδυ.εχετε καποια φωτο απο τα αυγα ανα μερεσ για να συγκρινω?ευχαριστω και παλι για τη βοηθεια!

----------


## jk21

πανω κατω οπως εδω .Μην τα πειραξεις ,πιστευω ολα θα πανε καλα ,αρκει να ειναι ενσπορα

----------


## Zebra Finch1

ενσπορα ειναι τα 3 απο τα 6.τωρα αν ζουν ακομα δεν ξερω μετα τα χθεσινα...εκανα οωσκοπηση στα αυγα αλλα δεν μοιαζουν καθολου με τις φωτο...εχουν παντου φλεβες και μια αμορφη μαζα μεχρι το μισο αυγο και λιγο παραπανω καλυπτει το εσωτερικο του αυγου αλλα οχι ολοκληρο...μπορει να ειναι και λιγο πλαγιαστη.δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ακριβως.ποτέ δεν τα ειδα οπως στην εικονα της 6ης μερασ ασ πουμε...δεν εχουν πιασει τα εμβρυα ολο το χωρο του αυγου...επισης στο ενα απο τα 3 ειδα κατι που κινηθηκε 2 φορες_τιναχθηκε θα ελεγα- και μετα σταματησε.δεν καταλαβα τι ηταν..να ρωτησω...απο το κουνημα των αυγων για οωσκοπηση παθαινει κατι το εμβρυο?γιατι τα επιασα,με καθαρα χερια φυσικα.ελπιζω να μην εκανα κατι που δεν πρεπει και αποβει μυραιο..μηπως εχετε φωτο απο αυγα που εχουν κρυωσει ας πουμε με τον αντιστοιχο νεοσσο μεσα???μπας και συγκρινω και βγαλω ακρη?
ευχαριστω και παλι για τις συμβουλες!!!

----------


## jk21

Δεν νομιζω να επαθαν κατι τα αυγα .Καταλαβαινω πως τα περιγραφεις και δειχνουν οκ .Οι φωτο που εβαλα δεν ειναι και οι πλεον ρεαλιστικες .Καπου εχουμε κατι καλυτερο και ισως το βρουνε τα παιδια και στο βαλουν να το δεις

----------


## Zebra Finch1

ωραια...οποτε μενει να περιμενουμε την εκκολαψη και θα δειξει...αν και θα ξανακανω προς το τελος μια οωσκοπηση για να σιγουρευτω!!!εχω πολυ αγωνια!!!ελπιζω ολα να πηγαν καλα!!!θα σας ενημερωσω για τυγχον εξελιξεις...!!!

----------

